# Ronal R38 vs. Borbet Type T. Both 17x7.5



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

Borbet Type T's. These will be purchased used but no curb rash with 65% tires. They don't make Type T's in my bolt pattern anymore, hence I can ONLY buy them used. Seller is asking $500.








Ronal R38's. Ronal has a special 20% discount for Quattro Club members. They are around $110 a wheel, maybe less with the discount. (this is a p-chop pic, car is really silver)








P.S. How about the R38's in white?
[IMG]http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/41746/r38_white.jpg


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Ronal R38 vs. Borbet Type T. Both 17x7.5 (yumyjagermiester)*

imho, I really dont like the white rims on the CQ. The type T's for 500 w/ tires is a great deal especially for the size of the rim. I know someone who is selling type A's for 450 w/ tires in 16". I like the Ronal's too but i'd take the T's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Ronal R38 vs. Borbet Type T. Both 17x7.5 (yumyjagermiester)*

Definitely the T's! They look soooo good on the T89 Coupe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Ronal R38 vs. Borbet Type T. Both 17x7.5 (PerL)*

Another vote for the T's....


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Ronal R38 vs. Borbet Type T. Both 17x7.5 (duandcc)*

The top 3 guys who's opinion I respect the most in the forum, guess I know what my choice is now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Ronal R38 vs. Borbet Type T. Both 17x7.5 (yumyjagermiester)*

I personally would chose the Ronals, but thats just me and of course my opinion means squat - its your car!


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Ronal R38 vs. Borbet Type T. Both 17x7.5 (Haiku Master)*

A lot of the performance orienged UrS4s have the Ronal R28s. They're just about the only wheel in a 5x112 bolt pattern with a 40ET offset, and 17x8.5 packaging that clears the ever important big reds.
I really like the R28s.


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Ronal R38 vs. Borbet Type T. Both 17x7.5 (yumyjagermiester)*

I vote for the T's. I think they look better. The R38's are interesting if I think of them by themselves tho'.


----------

